# How to Replace Starter



## brandonl2000 (Mar 14, 2015)

I never did find a Cruze specific job aid or anything but I wanted to share my experience in changing the starter for future. 

Starter is located directly beneath the intake manifold towards the top of the engine, secured by two 13mm bolts. The starter has 3 wires attached to it - two held on by 13mm nuts and one smaller one held on by a 10mm nut.

i found it best to disconnect the wires from underneath the car, remove one of he bolts from the bottom, then come back to the top and remove the last remaining bolt using a small ratchet. 

I hope this helps someone in the future!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Starter motor replacement


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You forgot to mention the #1 and most important step to changing the starter motor. 

Disconnect the battery cable from the battery.


----------



## brandonl2000 (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh of course! Safety first &#55358;&#56595;


----------



## Trueamerican91 (Feb 25, 2021)

brandonl2000 said:


> I never did find a Cruze specific job aid or anything but I wanted to share my experience in changing the starter for future.
> 
> Starter is located directly beneath the intake manifold towards the top of the engine, secured by two 13mm bolts. The starter has 3 wires attached to it - two held on by 13mm nuts and one smaller one held on by a 10mm nut.
> 
> ...


How did you put it back on is the ussue I'm having especially trying to get the top 13


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Trueamerican91 said:


> How did you put it back on is the ussue I'm having especially trying to get the top 13


Welcome Aboard!

What?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

